# T-Dash Tuning Article



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have just posted an article on tuning T-Dash cars in the Files section of the HOCOC Yahoo! site. My earlier articles on Aurora T-Jet, JL/AW ThunderJet 500 and Magnatraction/X-Traction cars can be found there as well. Each type of pancake car has its own quirks. A common problem with one type can be very rare with another, hence the separate articles. I believe that you have to be a member of the HOCOC Yahoo! group to see the Files section. If you do not want to join that group drop me a PM with your e-mail address and I will send you any file that you might be interested in.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

PM sent 

Boosted


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Rich, I was waiting for this article as our newly formed pancake club
will be centered on the T-Dash. Looks great, :thumbsup:


----------

